# How To Get Into The Medical College Of Your Dreams... Esp For A-Level Students



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

AOA everyone.... so i went through the whole entrance test mania this year (just got into mbbs 1st year)...and i happen to be an alevel student...
i got 989 on the mcat .. no academy... and i gotta tell you it was really very very hard .. (thats why im suggesting academy to my younger siblings) 

ok so alevel students heres the thing... you all know we are all at a disadvantage when it comes to entry tests .. 1stly because of the sheer volume of mostly factual unknown fsc syllabus and secondly because of the very short time we have after cie papers end in june..

the key to success is not the prep.. but the strategy..

i started studying fsc books alongside alevels in december 12... in that way by the time it was june i had quite a bit of knowledge,.. i started with bio since it has the most weightage in every entry test .. 2ndly i jotted evry important factual point alongside the syllabus which is VERY IMPORTANt!!!.. dont waste your time with irrelevant stuff. you are already familiar with following learning objectives and syllabi from cie... read every line of evry relevant chapter .. buy mcq books and do them alongside each chapter.. i had azeem academy books and kips books from a few friends who went there...
would i recommend academy?? yes i would because academies help you make a routine and for most people its extremely difficult to do without... DO NOT COUNT ON REAPPEARING..merit has increased by a whooping 2% every year for the past 3 years .. dont leave anything on chance.. i made my own notes for bio and those helped me alot.. make sure when youre going to academy (i would recommend kips and if you can manage the johar town branch lahore) that youre utilizing that full time , i know from my friends that they dont let you take practise tests home , what you can do is quikly write down the mcqs you didnt know and study them later..also the entry test is word by word fsc you literally have to ratta some stuff... i got 11 mcqs wrong and didnt attempt 9.. just because i couldnt remember exact wordings....

another important thing is timing... while doing the test esp physics section time flies.. make sure you practise the 2 and a half hour limit with 220 mcqs at home .. mimic exam conditions before the actuall as much as possible... it helps keep your nerves in the real thing..

as far as english is concerned.. the uhs syllabus provides a list of approx 900 words.. if you think you'll get by english without doing this youre wrong... even with a strong english vocab i only knew half the words on the list which is although alot but not enough for 30 mcqs each dealing with varying levels of the language.. the best way to get those right (because literally u cant afford to make even 1 mistake) is to get a printout of the punjab mcat wordlist from the internet ,, it is with meanings as well,.. make sure you dont waste time searching evry meaning with sentences on the internet.. because this list (from some punjab college proffessor, i got it off the internet) is sufficient as it also gives multiple meanings to words which is important for the sentences in mcat!! i covered the whole wordlist by doing 10 words each night.. some times even more... this saves time in prep as well as in the actuall paper

another important thing that alot of students dont know is the weightage of o,alevels and the entry test ...
normally matric is counted as 10%, fsc 40% and entry test 50%... but since only 3 of our alevel subjects bio, chem and physics are considered,, our weightage changes...

firstly olevels is considered to be full 10%,, full marks 900... so we have 8 subjects .. eg i got 7A*s and 1 A...
so its 90 for an A* and 85 for an A..
it becomes 90*7 + 85*1 =answer/800 *900... so i get 804/900... and out of ten that becomes 8.933333

now alevels .. 3 subjects 3 A*s(maths isnt counted in equivalence. which sucks) but we add our olvel subjects to it...
to make it out of 1100.. so 3 + 8(olevel subjects) 

that makes a total of 10 A*s and 1 A..
10*90 + 1*85= 985 out of 1100

and you percent this out of 40...

now alot of you probably havent got your olevel equivalence done so have it done quikly.. because after your alevels result comes you wont have time to do both.. they take one after the other .. not both together ...as you have already noticed your olevels result is MEGA IMPORTANT! more even than your alevels.. so those who havnt done it yet make sure you secure good grades..

Another thing i would like to suggest is if you get straight A's in AS(alevel first year) or youre expecting them anyway once youve given your exams in june.. do yourself a favour and complete full alevels in november .. study thru summer break .. by the time you give your exams in november you'll be left with a major advantage and that is time!! full 9 months solid prep time for mcat.. without tension.. 
:thumbsup:

MOST IMPORTANTLY TRUST YOURSELF!!! BELIEVE THAT YOU CAN DO IT AND YOU WILL!!
HAVE YOU EVER NOTICED RAYS OF SUNLIGHT COMING THROUGH A WINDOW?? THEYRE BEAUTIFULL RIGHT?? BUT THEY DO ABSOLUTELY NOTHING... WHEREAS IF YOU FOCUS THOSE RAYS WITH A MAGNIFYING GLASS ONTO A PAPER.. THOSE RAYS HAVE THE PO​WER TO BURN IT...

THIS IS THE EXACT DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A GOOD STUDENT AND A STUDENT WHO DOESNT GET IT... ''FOCUS!!!!''

FOCUS YOUR WILL POWER INTO ACHIEVING SOMETHING WORTHWHILE... AND ALLAH WILL HELP YOU ALL THE WAY IA


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

So which clg did you get into?


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

im a kashmiri.. so v dont get into punjab on open merit nd stuff like that... i got into the top govt institution ov kashmir MBBSMC.... i knw its not as cool as punjab ke institutes but v dont get a choice and agr open merit par hota i wudv made it to lahore med clgs>>> ... but doin medicine which i love  and doin it from a govt institution so allz well ..not the med clg ov my dreams but i was hoping my tips would help some people


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought Punjab govt had reserved seats for kashmiris this year.


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

even in those seats every district of kashmir has there own number... refugee (my district) got its seats cut down unfortunately.. i missed by 1 seat


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks kay94 for your sincere guidline....I want to ask that during your prep period,,did u cover the whole fsc books or just focused on syllabus given by uhs ??????????????


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

no problem  ajamil...
u need the whole fsc syllabus for nust or fmdc... and i gave nust test in april at that time i ws prepping hard for alevels so i didnt get a chance to study all syllabus.. then later for mcat i just decided to go with the syllabus.. since mcat was the priority .. if you really want nust the whole syllabus has to be done


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

if I start my prep now then should I follow the syllabus which was given for the mcat 2013.....bcoz syllabus for mcat 2014 is not yet given.........??


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

ajamil said:


> if I start my prep now then should I follow the syllabus which was given for the mcat 2013.....bcoz syllabus for mcat 2014 is not yet given.........??


Yes, go with the 2013 syllabus. There havent been any major changes in the syllabi over the years. So its a likely possibility that the 2014 syllabus will be around 95-98% the same as 2013. Just focus on memorising and practicing as much as you can.


----------



## kay94 (Nov 5, 2013)

yes ajamil start now... the earlier the better.. and yes follow 2013 ka syllabus.. i have heard that this year they are going to introduce some changes so that alevel students can benefit too.. but i dont think those changes will be huge.. so just focus on the prev. syllabus as your guideline.. baki dont hesitate to ask any question regarding the prep


----------



## MCAT Victim (Feb 11, 2014)

kay94 said:


> yes ajamil start now... the earlier the better.. and yes follow 2013 ka syllabus.. i have heard that this year they are going to introduce some changes so that alevel students can benefit too.. but i dont think those changes will be huge.. so just focus on the prev. syllabus as your guideline.. baki dont hesitate to ask any question regarding the prep


Weightage of FSc is 40%, if someone had had bad score in fsc, how can he manage to made it to MCAT?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Because at the end, the MCAT scores are what really matter.
But that doesn't necessarily mean you can go ahead and fail your fsc/a.levels 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiza Zahid (Aug 5, 2014)

Kay94 m preparing for mcat 2014! 
I suppose to achieve abv 900 marks in fsc In'Sha'Allah! N achieved 895 marks in matrix! Can u plz suggest me that what score should I achieve to get about 88% marks in mcat ??
N also inform me that wud it b good for me to repeat next year mcat test if if I don't get marks needed for mbbs! Inspire of the fact that the merit aggregate raises 2% every year!


----------

